# box braids or kinky twists?



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 21, 2009)

so...i need to put my hair up. i am loving the puffs, but they are murdering my ends...i trimmed them a month ago and they are already jacked up again. i flat ironed it for the time being, but i don't want to keep doing that every weekend. with that said, i'm gonna box braid or kinky twist it up over spring break, when i can take my time and not have to rush to get them finished in 1-2 days. the only thing is, i am the most indecisive person in the world. 

if you had the choice, which would you get and why? it's not really a cost issue, as i am doing them myself and they both will cost under $10 for the hair...both can last me 4 weeks, which is how long i am thinking i can go before i get tired of them and do the other one...i just really can't decide. and because i like to keep my options open, i put "other" -- maybe there is something else i am missing.


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have kinky twists now, I have had them in since the first week of December. I am doing the crown and glory challange, and I know it says 2 months for the installments, but I decided to stretch it a month more A) cause I love not having to do hair, and B) because it cost an arm and leg to get them, but the lady did an excellent job. 

Nearly 3 months in I am just now getting bored, but I love the look, they look natural and you can wear them down or in a cute pony. I think I am going to get box braids next. But I need to see if these have damaged my hair any. I will probably get kinkys again later this year though, if they didn't hurt my hair.


----------



## lollyoo (Feb 21, 2009)

If you are trying to protect your ends, then I will have to say box braids. I have decided to leave kinky twists for warmer months, as I always find that my ends tend to suffer a bit in kinky twists in dry winter weather.
HTH


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted box braids....I also self style and installed them last friday and I'm in nappy roots heaven. I have 3 weeks till my next touch up and I find that box braids has helped with this process. They are better than kinky twist to me because I have the length at BSL so its fun to throw it up in a messy pony when running errands and in a slick bun for work. I'm going to try 3 different hairstyles for the remainder of the weeks I have them in.
Also I shamppoo'd, acv rinsed, and DC'd with them last night and had no problem getting to my scalp. It was also easy to apply my MT/OCT mix during the week.
So if I can help u make a choice....choose box braids (lol that sounds like a campaign speech)


----------



## Tamrin (Feb 21, 2009)

Girl you know Im gonna say kinky twists.  Btw I just curled my ends a few minutes ago. As you saw I make mine long. I can do updos and pony tails. They do not have to be short.


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted box braids simply because I can do 4 wks with box, washing every weekend. I haven't learned how to keep my twist looking nice for more than 1 wash. After that I have to re-twist. Those who do pah -leessee  tell the secret to washing them and keeping them nice I would like to know that too. (3 months WOW)


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 21, 2009)

I took this pic the weekend of Valentine's Day. 
Honestly, for the first 2 months, I didn't wash. I would run a hot, wet towel over the length of the twists to clean braid spray and conditioner residue and I would clean my scalp by putting some astringent on a cotton pad when I see build up. I started shampooing once a week this month, and I have only had one twist slip out. I had one twist slip out in early January, and it came out while I was unraveling my hair one day.

I have tons of new growth, and it feels very soft and manageable. So hopefully the length of my hair will be the same way once I remove them.  This is my first time in kinky twists, so it will definately be trial and error, but hopefully my ends are ok as I do keep them moisterized.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 21, 2009)

I was in this same predicament for the last week. I went fokti surfing and settled for box braids or micros with curly hair
I definitely recommend fokti surfing. Or google images and google braids or kinky twists


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 21, 2009)

i think senegalese twists are beautiful. sorry no pics but you can google it. good luck!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted for box braids.  I've had both, and the most recent time was kinky twists.

I can honestly say that the kinky twists jacked up my hair...not sure why but I have breakage issues like I have never had.  Nurturing my hair back to health is REALLY getting on my nerves.  I don't know if they weaken the hair because of how rough they are or what...but I will never do kinky twists again...box braids only...unless I find that senegalese are smoother and won't damage my hair.

I hope you found what you need.

HHG!

Blessings,
Christi


----------



## Nonie (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted box braids because I believe they'd hold better through washes, etc. But I have to confess, I'm partial to braid extensions. I am trying to save up to buy water wave from hisandher.com. I just noticed it's $10 more than the last time I got some. Grrh!


----------



## rsmith (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted other.  I like the mini two strand twist.  I like them because I can do them myself and they last a long time.


----------



## Mook's hair (Feb 21, 2009)

Kinky Twists
I just did my own for the first time. They are faster to put in and faster to take out.
If you're only going to keep them for 4 weeks then ease of application and removal should factor in.

Also mine are long (the images are in my fotki) I can do pony tails and other cute stuff with them. My NG feels great.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 22, 2009)

I voted for box braids.....never had kinky twists. The box braids are easier for me to maintain and I get a lot of growth with them.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm all about the kinky twists. I've had mine in for 8 weeks now and I'm taking them out at 10 weeks. This is my fourth installation. As long as you keep them moisturized very well you'll be a happy camper. My roots are braided for an inch and then the two strand method begins. They're easy to take out.


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't stand kinky twists.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 22, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> I voted box braids....I also self style and installed them last friday and I'm in nappy roots heaven. I have 3 weeks till my next touch up and I find that box braids has helped with this process. They are better than kinky twist to me because I have the length at BSL so its fun to throw it up in a messy pony when running errands and in a slick bun for work. I'm going to try 3 different hairstyles for the remainder of the weeks I have them in.
> Also I shamppoo'd, acv rinsed, and DC'd with them last night and had no problem getting to my scalp. It was also easy to apply my MT/OCT mix during the week.
> So if I can help u make a choice....choose box braids (lol that sounds like a campaign speech)


i wanna see these styles! PICS PLEASE!


blessedandlucky said:


> i think senegalese twists are beautiful. sorry no pics but you can google it. good luck!


i was thinking about this...but i need a how-to first. i have *heard* it's just kinky twists with braiding hair, but i wanna make sure. they are really nice though.

needless to say i am still torn, but i am leaning towards box braids for the first install. if the c&g thing works out i may do kinky twists after that.


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 23, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> I'm all about the kinky twists. I've had mine in *for 8 weeks now* WHAT, HOW, and HOW AGAIN


 
How do you maintain - what's your wash schedule? I like kinky twist w & wo entensions but can never keep tham looking good for more that 2 wks. 

*Mook *you're right they are easier but the maintenance. I always have to re-twist no matter how I do them (w/wo extensions) after washing. I just re-braided after a month of box braids (wash 1x a wk). erplexed Maybe it's my hair texture.

I have to learn the secret to washing because they are _much _quicker to put in.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 23, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> How do you maintain - what's your wash schedule? I like kinky twist w & wo entensions but can never keep tham looking good for more that 2 wks.



I wash and DC every 10-14 days with diluted shampoo and diluted conditioner. I gently massage the scalp and let the rest run off. I sleep with a satin bonnet and usually wear them in a ponytail. I moisturize every day/ every other day with a water/aloe vera juice, light conditioner (like VO5) mix. No glycerin and no oil. I have pics in my fotki. It's best to re twist the edges and nape after 4 weeks but I've gone 7 weeks without re-twisting any of the twists.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 11, 2009)

i did senegalese twists. told you i'm indecisive. and my camera broke the day before i planned on doing my photoshoot for fotki, so all i have are two pics from the night i went out clubbing. LOL

regardless, i love them. greatest $4 hairstyle ever.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 4, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i did senegalese twists. told you i'm indecisive. and my camera broke the day before i planned on doing my photoshoot for fotki, so all i have are two pics from the night i went out clubbing. LOL
> 
> regardless, i love them. greatest $4 hairstyle ever.


 

Could you post the steps in which you self-installed...pretty please :eyebrows2


----------



## Nonie (Apr 4, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i wanna see these styles! PICS PLEASE!
> 
> i was thinking about this...but i need a how-to first. i have *heard* it's [Senegalese] just kinky twists with braiding hair, but i wanna make sure. they are really nice though.
> 
> needless to say i am still torn, but i am leaning towards box braids for the first install. if the c&g thing works out i may do kinky twists after that.



Lilsparkle, kinky twists are also done with extensions (braiding hair). Glamazon explains the difference between Senegalese and Kinky twists here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4164861&postcount=12


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 4, 2009)

Kinky twits
look like
the ish..but
the box braids 
last longer...


----------



## Nazarite27 (Apr 4, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I voted for box braids. I've had both, and the most recent time was kinky twists.
> 
> I can honestly say that the kinky twists jacked up my hair...not sure why but I have breakage issues like I have never had. Nurturing my hair back to health is REALLY getting on my nerves. I don't know if they weaken the hair because of how rough they are or what...but I will never do kinky twists again...box braids only...unless I find that senegalese are smoother and won't damage my hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> If you are trying to protect your ends, then I will have to say box braids. I have decided to leave kinky twists for warmer months, as I always find that my ends tend to suffer a bit in kinky twists in dry winter weather.
> HTH


 
, I have to agree with you lollyoo. Kinky twists are beautiful but my ends really suffer when I have them in. Boxed braids keep my ends from drying out and last a lot longer to me. I usually keep them in at least 6 weeks but no longer than 8 weeks at a time. My boxed braids are usually hip length with a littel wavy human hair attached to the ends for a natural affect. 

Here's a few pics of them:


----------



## tkj25 (Jul 5, 2009)

i voted box braids. i prefer yarn braids too, because i find they hold moisture better, making for a more productive protective style.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 5, 2009)

I choose "other". I have box braids in now, but I do mine sans (without)  extensions. I keep them in for 2-3 months at a time. You can wash/condition with them in, they don't shrink up as much, and for the most part, the roots don't tangle. After about 1-1.5 months, if any roots are feelin tangled, I will just re-do that one. I love it. It's light and easy for me!  I say try it without extensions! You just might love it!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 6, 2009)

Kinky twists...on me, they look better as the style gets older, so keeping them in three months is a breeze. Also, my edges are thin, so with Kinky twists, I do not have to twist the edges and they are hidden by the fat twists I've already created...i don't think I could do the same with box braids.


----------



## Pamsc (Jul 24, 2009)

Kinky Twist for me. IDK, but for some reason, box braids break my hair off and moisture doesn't seem to penetrate.  My hair holds up better w/ kinky twist.

I am doing another set of twist this weekend with kaneklon hair....


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Sep 16, 2009)

I voted for kinky twists because of the nubian look they offer, but that's just me.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you're natural and get sengelese twists you basically can't wash them, right? Because your hair would kink/shrink up as soon as it got wet and not match the braiding hair, right?


----------



## mstar (Oct 28, 2009)

Kinky twists are great for growth, but they're murder on the ends. I've come across too many naturals complaining of chewed-up ends after removing kinky twists, and I had the same experience.


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Oct 28, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> If you're natural and get sengelese twists you basically can't wash them, right? Because your hair would kink/shrink up as soon as it got wet and not match the braiding hair, right?


 


Yeah that's right.


----------



## Tanji (Oct 28, 2009)

I am loving my box braids.  The good thing is, I can rebraid them myself if they start looking loose.  I love styling them different ways.  I only have a few weeks left and will surely miss them!!  I'll return to them as soon as the weather gets hot again.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, I voted other with the intention of mentioning sengalse twists.  However I now clearly see how this would be a problem for those with natural hair.  

In the past I've done my "micro-twists" with human hair that was "bulky".   But it's hard to find that style of hair.   .....look for afro-kinky "bulky" hair not the hair ball.    PS: Please excuse the mess of a first pic, it was intended to show length.


14" Hair:  http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouhhbuafkitw.html\

20" hair: http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/urbeafkibu20.html


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was looking at hair like this: Bob Marley Pony Braiding Hair







It's not far from my natural texture, just much longer and with more "hang". I think it would match better than yarn. Would I have to do something to finish the ends with hair like this? or could I just twist a few inches past my ends and leave it?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 28, 2009)

im still thinking about putting yarn braids in.


----------



## Katherina (Oct 29, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I voted for box braids. I've had both, and the most recent time was kinky twists.
> 
> I can honestly say that the *kinky twists jacked up my hair*...not sure why but I have *breakage issues* like I have never had. Nurturing my hair back to health is REALLY getting on my nerves. I don't know if they *weaken the hair* because of how rough they are or what...but *I will never do kinky twists again*...box braids only...*unless I find that senegalese are smoother and won't damage my hair.*
> 
> ...


 

yes, this is a fine hair warning. i think these were too heavy for my hair and the hair was too rough.my fine strands were majorly broken around my forehead. it's back now but i had a halo of short strands. not fun. i wore it in a pony everyday so maybe that's why...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 29, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> If you're natural and get sengelese twists you basically can't wash them, right? Because your hair would kink/shrink up as soon as it got wet and not match the braiding hair, right?


I washed them just fine. I would just dunk my head and spray my twists. However, I didn't blow dry my hair before twisting, which may have been what made them look so raggedy when I took them out (the ends of my real hair were sticking out of the twists). Hmm, maybe next time I do them I will keep this in mind.

I am still thinking about those spring twists that one member posted about earlier this week.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Nov 12, 2009)

I am considering kinky twist.  I may put some in this weekend...


----------



## Ivonnovi (Nov 12, 2009)

Ellie09 said:


> yes, this is a fine hair warning. i think these were too heavy for my hair and the hair was too rough.my fine strands were majorly broken around my forehead. it's back now but i had a halo of short strands. not fun. i wore it in a pony everyday so maybe that's why...


 

I'm a firm believer that the synthetic hair can be harsh on fine hairs.  Please use Human hair. 

I have fine hair and survived well with the "Human Hair" microtwists I installed myself on serveral occasions.


----------

